# Smoker too Hot



## BiminiR8 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi All - I am using the Char-Broil smoker for the 3rd time and finally got around to getting  temp thermometer. The previous two times, I tried to keep it easy and stick to chicken - been told that's the easiest to smoke when you're learning. Well, the chicken was done within 90 minutes instead of 4 hours. Starting the smoker today and having the temperature gauge in the bottom, it's reading almost 400° on the lowest setting. I also have the propane valve barely open. What am I doing wrong? I want to keep the smoker at 250°. Thanks for the help.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 7, 2020)

Bump for propane smoker guys.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2020)

I’m not familiar with your smoker, but do you have the top vent open 100%?
Al


----------



## radioguy (Sep 7, 2020)

Have you tested the temp gauge?  Do you have another accurate thermometer?  A lot of the factory gauges are not accurate.  

RG


----------



## DagoRed (Sep 7, 2020)

I have one too.  When I am smoking my intake and outlet are barely cracked open.  I have a gasket on my door also.  It still runs at about 250.


----------

